# Swapping in a SR20......to a B13



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry don't kno if this belongs in SR20 or GA16 engine discussion, but how difficult would it be to swap my GA16 engine with a new SR20?

Currently I have no experience with anything dealing with the engine itself or transmission....
I am 16... and I was thinking could I put it in myself??
What tools would I need..... how long would it take.... can I do it without alot of help?

I think the only problem I would have is lifting the engine out, and the new one back in... and hooking up the transmission.. 

Then I wanted to swap my transmission with a standard (manual) rather than my damn automatic. Once again.. I have no experience with this... and I have been reading my hayne's manual.. and some websites for more info...

Could this be accomplished.. with just me.. and possibly my dad to help (no experience w/swapping engines)

Cause I kno for sure.. I do not want to pay $1000 for an "professional" install.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> * Cause I kno for sure.. I do not want to pay $1000 for an "professional" install. *


You'd be lucky to find that price on labor for what your wanting to do. My suggestion, knowing first hand abou this type of swap, is you should seek good help. This thing is a pain in the ass, and you should have a different car to use for at least 3 months, seeing how this is your first swap. You need tons of tools, lots of strong hand soap, and a good knowledge of how to wire it up. Nuts and bolts is one thing, but diagnostics is what is going to kill you. All I can say is good luck, and this might be a little out of your league.


to find out what parts are required and what not, use the search button. This topic has been covered well over 10 times in any of the given generations of b12 --> b15.

(this post was intended to be in a truthfull tone, and not a hating or 'flaming' frame of mind)


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

thnx...
but actually before.. i figured it would be about $3,000 for labor. But some website..dont remeber where.. but was mentioned on the sr20 discussion part of this forum.. and they wanted $700 for labor.. and $200 for clutch install.

Yeh I suppose it is way out there... 
Sorry about this post though.. there hasnt been a "post" asking exactly what I was trying to ask...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I respect your decision on wanting to do this. Last time I was up in Colorado, in Colorado Springs and Pueblo area, all I saw was riced the fuck out hondas. I can see why anyone with half a brain that drives a nissan would want to do this. goodluck.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hell yes.... at my school alone.... a high school by the way
There is a Toyota Supra.. with a kit.. and twin turbo
About 6 Honda Civics.. and 1 decent Prelude.. and 1 full blown Prelude.. everything from Z3 fenders.... front/sides/rear kit/spoiler/new front/rear lights/turbo.. everything

And at everycar show.... theres always about 20 HoNdAs and then Mustangs and Camero's.. (old muscle cars too)

However, last week i went to Illinois.. in Bolingbrook, and I counted out 34 different B13 Sentra's and SE-R's in 2 days...

In all of Denver, and Centennial there are 4 B13's 
I would love to be an original one of a kind


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hmm.. i want money for a SR20DET, damn


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *There is a Toyota Supra.. with a kit.. and twin turbo*


I would become this kid's friend if I was you... ha ha


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I am.... just got his engine installed last week.. from Japan.. its soo freakin sweet.

So far he has put in $50,000 grand!
His parents sold land in Korea.. and bought it for him!  I wish i was rich

Looks just like this.. but without the spoiler.. and its white
He can afford a Veilside bodykit


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Damn! I want to go to your high school man! At mine...we have my car, which is 2nd favorite (UNBELIEVABLE)...this pimped out Accord with kit, 19's etc...and like 3 Integra's. 2 Old school and 1 new one which is my friends. But I'll keep up on this thread, this will be my summer project along with my friends RT Dakota 360->400 swap.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Crazy! That is so much money to put into a car. I wish I could do it, but I would be splitting it down the middle between two cars. And then have a little money for a daily driver.


----------



## DrastikMeasurez (May 30, 2002)

Before I got side swiped by an old man driving a crown vic I was planning to drop an sr20de into my nx 1600 and I can tell u if u cant do it ur self u better have some serious $. My best estimates were from $1000 to $2000 for labor and parts. the motor is like $1500 on ebay or u can by a good one from JDM for like $2600. And if u wanna do it ur self your looking at about another $1000 in accesories , plus customization. I'd recomend also to forget power steering and a/c.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I don't even have a heater in my ride, along with no a/c, or power steering.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Yeah, I don't even have a heater in my ride, along with no a/c, or power steering.


 Did you just take the components out to free up some power or was it a hassle to get it connected. Seeing where you are from, unless this your weekend car, you gots to have A/C.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If A/C & P/S in my car was robbing power, I sure as hell didn't notice


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

You guys were saying it was like 1500 for a sr20de? hmm funny i jsut picked one up for 450 dollars with 12,000 miles on it


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Good for you Smart shopper..........


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

were the hell did you pick that up?
Wow.. what a deal.
Some website or something


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

smart shopper he may be, but that is what they go for. If you go to a website like http://www.jgycustoms.com/ you can get a blubird det for 1700. By the way, JGY will install an SR20DE for $700, so you can prob find a simialr deal. Long story short, SR20DE's are relatively cheap and plentiful motors


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

I literally picked one up JDM for 525 cash. That was with tranny. I got lucky and found an importer finally in Texas and was able to save about 50 in shipping from others like SOKO etc. Jason Young from JGY sounds like he knows what he is doing, I have spoke to him on the phone a couple of times and sounds like a good guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Yea, i got it from soko.. 80 dollars shipping from chicago to 91sr20de's house.. in detroit.. we are going to drop it in thursday.. ending prolly 6 oclock saturday morning with 5 cases of beer in us... hell with our drunk ass's prolly make it a rear wheel drive engine lol... never know... were nuts..anyways yea i got the engine and it is awesome (low port by the way) and JDM!


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

for what its worth, i did the swap and its really not as hard as everyone says. do your homework and get everything hooked up before you put the motor in, and its not hard at all. i will try and do a write up on it sometime soon. my motor was 475 for a jdm sr20 with about 35k on it. you can email or pm me if you have any questions.


----------

